# Wanted



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

On a site of this size there has to be several talented artists among us. Please submit for our approval :
TRACTORFORUM.COM artwork suitable for T Shirts, bumper stickers,patches for jackets ,etc...........


----------

